# 20 Gallon substrate clean up crew help



## RedLoach (Apr 6, 2011)

I was wondering what people would recommend to help keep my 20 gallon clean. My Guppies aren't as thorough eaters as whats in my other tank, and a bunch of junk collects in the substrate. I have a Bushy Nose Pleco, but he doesn't scavenge the bottom. The loachs keep the bottom of my other tank spotless, but I'm kind of limited with the size of my 20 gallon. I picked up some nice shrimp the other day, I'm thinking about getting a lot more shrimp for cleanup and looks, but I want to make sure they will do a good job before I go crazy with them. I don't know if its the current from the filter, but even after I vacuumed, some food, specifically Hakari Fancy Guppy, collects rather quickly. Any recommendations out there would be appreciated.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

cory catfish are very good at cleaning up the bottom and you could have like 6 if you wanted they get like 3 inches maximum... also ottos are good...i think there called octinulus or something like that but they are both common and will prob be at like a local petco or petrsmart


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Otos, won't be good for keeping the bottom clean they only eat certain types of algae. Cories would make a good choice, but in a 20 gal just get three.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah ive never had ottos so i really didnt know i thought they did


----------



## RedLoach (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look into the catfish for sure. I like their barbels, some of them look really neat. I just read up a little and I think they are good with shrimp too. Perfect, thanks for the replies


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

no problem good luck


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the Panda Corys or Emeralds although I have two albinos in my 10g. Really, you will just have to vacuum the bottom to keep it really clean. One thing might eat another's "output" shall we say, but that thing will have "output" also. At least that's my experience and opinion.


----------

